# What size lag bolts to hang a TV on a wall with a french cleat?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Keep life simple when possible. # 10 wood screws 3-1/2 or 4 inches long will hang those TVs . Bore appropriate pilot holes, anchor holes and counter sinks.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Agreed. Lag bolts aren't necessary. I have some 3-4" screws with a self drilling, self counter sinking head and a star head with a cordless impact driver. Drill a pilot in your cleat and drill it home.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

